# The "STAR THEATER"



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

Alrighty well here is a few snapshots of the theater. Still need to clean up a few wires and a couple things. I live in a studio, so this is my living space as well, so I usually keep it fairly neat. 

King Sound Prince Electrostats, Infinity PS-210 Subs, and Center hidden back there, and 120" screen:









Full Front View:









Rear Surrounds (on the far sides), LFE Subwoofer Box With 3 JL 10's, Turntables and 2 Unhooked Loudspeakers for stands:









Left Surround:









Right Surround:









Component Stand containing, XBOX 360 and HD DDV Drive, Technic amps for LFE Subs, Denon Amp for Rear Surrounds, and Kenwood VR6070 Receiver:









Close Up of Front Electrostat:









Acer XD1170 Projector:









New Addition Center Speaker, Definitive Technology CLR2300:

















Full Listing of components is in my signature. If you see any ways to improve sound quality without hindering the living space, please let me now. The only thing I am not entirely happy with is the front sub placements... I would like to work out it to get them in corner placements... however I am moving in two weeks, and I figure I might as well just wait till then. Ps.... I am also going to need some advice for setup in the new place since the room layout is a very open. More on that soon!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice setup. :T

I see the two turntables... did you use to deejay?


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

I mess around a bit... hoping to get a bit more serious with it soon. I've been working on it for a few years now.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Cool room there!, as a current owner but former user of Electrostats I can attest to how great they sound!


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

After breaking them in and getting used to them, I absolutely LOVE them. Why don't you use your electrostats anymore?


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

I used Innersound Eros MKII Electro Hybrids and still own them, I am now useing VMPS FF3SRE with Planer midrnge and ribbon Tweets and Dynamic woofers. My main reason was a small sweetspot and the act we just go in different directions every few years.....you know how it is right?
I am selling the Innesounds but in this economy they may not sell and if not I suppose I have nice bac-up speakers (they were $8000 new in 2001 and won best in show at CES).
Do you have a wide sweetspot? The Innersounds have only a 18-20inch wide sweetspot and its much smaller than most, my system is posted if you want to checkthe spekers out.
The Innersounds are a Horizontal Bi-amp model so you need to add an amp to the supplied bass amp/external cross-over Innersound employs so these reque more work and gear than many wish to bother with, my VMPS are same bi-amp with active outboard cross-over but you choose both amps instead of one provided.


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

new photos coming soon.


----------

